# Search by ISO?



## Roy Mathers (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been trying to search through my photos in LR3 to find those taken at a certain ISO setting and, under the metadata search option, ISO isn't shown.  Is what I want to do possible?


----------



## dj_paige (Feb 13, 2011)

I see ISO Speed as a search criteria in the filter bar under Metadata in Lightroom 3. You can change the searches shown by clicking just to the right of any of the shown search criteria, a drop down menu will appear that lets you search for ISO Speed and many other things.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I've got it now.  Thanks Paige.


----------

